

Bundler for ___? - hayksaakian

What is the bundler equivalent for your various development stacks?<p>I'm really getting into rails and I appreciate how much easier it is to add and remove libraries/gems . When I was learning Java however, finding and managing libraries was a pain, and there'd be no chance I'd scour the internet for an updated version down the line. I understand that Maven is a thing, but that led me to wonder what other development stacks use for this same purpose. Other than Bundler, Maven, and node.js's npm, I'm unaware of any.<p>I've also dabbled in game development with Unity3d, and the situation there is even worse, most of the libraries I find are one file of code, and make no mention of dependency management.
======
notJim
Python has pip and easy_install (which is mostly just used to install pip for
some reason.) C# has nuget: <http://nuget.org/>. PHP has PEAR and some other
stuff, but they all kind of suck or haven't taken off.

------
aaronbrethorst
There's CocoaPods for iOS and OS X (main site here:
<http://www.cocoapods.org>; browseable listings here on my site:
<http://www.cocoacontrols.com/cocoapods>)

There's Bower for client-side Javascript: <https://github.com/twitter/bower>

~~~
hayksaakian
interesting that cocoapods is a ruby gem ;)

